# Windows Embedded CE 6.0 Netbook Security



## GatorGuy

I'm playing with the cheap little $99 laptops that are coming to the stores now. I'm trying out a Sylvania 7-inch Netbook that runs Windows Embedded CE 6.0. I'm able to use it on wireless connections with few problems, but I'm pretty clueless about what I should be doing for security. :4-dontkno

Do I need an anti-virus program? (I don't think the browser runs Java and other scripts.)

Do I need a firewall program?

Is it o.k. to leave this little netbook on and connected to the internet through my home wireless network?

If anyone has some general security advice that would apply to a Windows CE Netbook, I'd sure appreciate it. ray:


----------



## smilyspirit

GatorGuy said:


> I'm playing with the cheap little $99 laptops that are coming to the stores now. I'm trying out a Sylvania 7-inch Netbook that runs Windows Embedded CE 6.0. I'm able to use it on wireless connections with few problems, but I'm pretty clueless about what I should be doing for security. :4-dontkno
> 
> Do I need an anti-virus program? (I don't think the browser runs Java and other scripts.)
> 
> Do I need a firewall program?
> 
> Is it o.k. to leave this little netbook on and connected to the internet through my home wireless network?
> 
> If anyone has some general security advice that would apply to a Windows CE Netbook, I'd sure appreciate it. ray:



Well it is an embedded OS so there is nothing you can really do as far as antivirus and anti- spyware as far as I can tell. You could download the install packages but you can't get the program to run as a result of this os type and that it doesn't have a "hardrive" per say... It is simply a good little netbook to check email and facebook without running too many extensive apps. It's just a portable internet device. And since you can't run executables and run programs I would think that security would be only related to what you transmit over the internet as far as financial info etc.. I don't think you have to worry about viruses being downloaded and executed locally. 

I would think that your security is limited to IE's security settings.


----------



## Christi6276

Hey Gator,

Question how did you get that netbook to even connect to the internet. We are pulling Excellent Wi-Fi signal in to the netbook from our Home Router, but we aren't able to connect to the internet. Says DNS error. We've tried everything and nothing works.  Can you help?


----------



## sinclair_tm

Can you bring up your internet configuration and see if anything is in the DNS fields?


----------



## smilyspirit

Christi6276 said:


> Hey Gator,
> 
> Question how did you get that netbook to even connect to the internet. We are pulling Excellent Wi-Fi signal in to the netbook from our Home Router, but we aren't able to connect to the internet. Says DNS error. We've tried everything and nothing works.  Can you help?




You have to turn it on every time you connect to the internet.It may be detecting the signal but it doesn't mean it is initialized

There is a symbol in the lower right corner click on that and turn on it on you have to do that everytime you want to connect to the internet from these


----------



## GatorGuy

Trying to remember what I did... When I initially signed onto the internet, there was one blank field in the network settings and I entered the network password in that field and I was on. The directions that come with the Sylvania Netbook actually show how to do that part. I think there was a checkbox to make my home network my preferred network. Now, I just open the netbook, power on the wi-fi antenna via an icon on the screen, and I seem to be able to go.


----------



## josaco34Nutech

Thanks for the info, your right I was stumped to not find any executables files & drove me crazy attempting to locate them, checked all window files/system - programs >nill! except for those minor embedded in the OS. Thanks it was driving me crazy


----------

